# Group S-2 Private Garage



## Francis Vineyard (May 25, 2012)

What is your interpretation?

In parking garages beneath an R-2 apartment building, (parking spaces are leased to the apartment building occupants - not available to the general public or visitors), accessible parking spaces may be leased to non-disabled occupants as long as the flexibility to reassign on a need basis is maintained.  Is this correct?

Correct.  Regulating assignment in this manner is ideal, although not mandated by the building code.  Verifying compatibility with federal laws is suggested.

Re: 2009 IBC, Section 1106.5.  The exception states that van accessible spaces located within private garages are permitted to have vehicular routes, entrances, parking spaces and access aisles with a minimum vertical clearance of 7 feet.  This applies to parking garages classified as Group S-2 as well as private garages classified as Group U structures.  Is this correct?

Answer: That is correct.

ICC/Senior Staff Architect/Architectural & Engineering Services

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 31, 2012)

The 2009 edition has a new exception for van parking that serves R-2 and R-3 to have a ceiling height of 7 feet in private garages. The code defines private garages as Utility (U) occupancy.

Question 1) Open parking garages under special provision in 509.7 also allows a 7 feet clear height when the garage is used only for private vehicles and would qualify to meet the intent of the exception in 1106.5 as long as the garage only serves the residential units?

Question 2) And should the garage have an office space in accordance with the exception in 406.3.5.1 or has another use group listed in 509.7 in the building above the garage then in addition to those reserved for the residential units with 7 feet clearance; accessible van parking spaces with 98 inches clear height will be required for these common use areas in the garage?

Francis


----------

